# vizio remote code?



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

sorry if in wrong forum but what code do I use with my rc23 for a vizio tv. I did not see the vizio option under the remote codes on the r15,on screen menu. 

thanks in advanced.


----------



## freezedried74 (Feb 22, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> sorry if in wrong forum but what code do I use with my rc23 for a vizio tv. I did not see the vizio option under the remote codes on the r15,on screen menu.
> 
> thanks in advanced.


From the Vizio website:

Q: What are the codes for programming my satellite receiver remote control to control my VIZIO TV?

A: Depending on the satellite box and their remote control manufacturer, codes may differ. Usually, programming the remote will require a 3-digit, 4-digit, or 5-digit code. Please try the following codes, one at a time, until the remote control works with the VIZIO TV: 627, 502 (3-digit);0030, 1017, 0128, 1758; 0178 (4-digit); 10178, 11017, 11758 (5-digit).


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Try 10056. This works for all options except TV input.


----------

